# Looking to talk with vendors from AZ, CA,WA& ID



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

*Daily nppg update thread*

This thread will be used as a daily update page for NPPG activities.
I an effort not to flood the page with several post in regards to matters being closely related This seems to be the best solution.
With the fundamental purpose of providing inforamtion so all of you can make informaed decissions in regards to your business nad how events in the industry will effect your business model.
I do incourage everyone to become a member so you may receive daily feeds from blogs that are placed. Remember as a group standing together our voice will be much louder than if we stand on the street corner yelling...
To start this new page I have placed the NPPG's constitution for your review...
I do ask that all of us use this page as one that provides information.
If there is subject matter posted that you would like to discuss in a open forum format please start a thread opn the subject instead of commenting here...
I do sincerely hope that the information provided helps everyone with their business.
Thank you

THE NPPG CONSTITUTION...

multiple requests by prospective Regional Guild representatives,
the National Property Preservation Guild (NPPG) does hereby present its
Constitution. Bear in mind that the formatting is quite different on
the tangible document.

All potential parties interested in membership and/or forming their own
Regional Guilds please click the Contact Us button below and forward
your Contact Information. We will forward all necessary paperwork for
you to review and approve. To date, we have 26 Regional Applications
pending so it may take a couple days to get back in touch with you.
NPPG has hired five (05) full time staff members to process
Applications. They are unemployed Contractors whom know how _critical
this movement is_ and are working as quickly as possible to prepare the
proper credentials.

Finally, you will need to have a passport style photo available for your
Guild ID upon approval.

REMEMBER: MEMBERSHIP IS FREE! 

CONSTITUTION OF THE

NATIONAL PROPERTY PRESERVATION GUILD

AN UNINCORPORATED GUILD

ADOPTED ON THE 12TH DAY OF MARCH 2010

1. Name

The name of the Guild shall be the NATIONAL PROPERTY PRESERVATION GUILD
(the ‘Guild’).

2. Aims

The aim of the Guild is to inspire and encourage individuals within the
property preservation industry to become both educated and proficient in
the Property Preservation Industry. Additionally, the Guild shall take
proactive steps to address nationally deteriorating rates of pay.

3. Objects

The Guild will achieve its aims principally by informing and influencing
Guild Membership, visitors, communities, businesses and governmental and
non-governmental organizations to:

a) Establish Regional Chapters of the Guild domestically and
internationally;

b) adopt a universal protocol for each and every property
preservation technique;

c) establish an educational format for both the testing of
seasoned veterans of the Industry and the training of Apprentice
Contractors;

d) prepare missives to be directed to Regional Chapters as
needed;

e) increase the pay for Guild members in all aspects of
property preservation; and

f) formulate legislative agendas for circulation to
municipal, county, state and federal representatives.

4. Powers

To enable the Guild to fulfil its objects the National Property
Preservation Guild has the following powers:

a) Power to raise funds, to invite and receive contributions,
provided that in raising funds the National Property Preservation Guild
complies with all relevant legal requirements;

b) Power to open and operate a bank account;

c) Power to buy take on, lease, or exchange any property
necessary for the achievement of the objects and to maintain and equip
it for use;

d) Power to sell, lease or dispose of all or any part of the
property of the Guild as necessary for the pursuit of its objects,
subject to any legal requirements;

e) Power to employ staff (who may not be Members of the
National Property Preservation Guild) as necessary for the proper
pursuit of the objects and to accommodate per diem and special requests
for Guild functions;

f) Power to co-operate with other voluntary bodies and
statutory authorities operating in furtherance of the objects or of
similar purposes and to exchange information and advice with them;

g) Power to appoint and constitute any advisory committees,
sub-committees or working groups, as the National Property Preservation
Guild may think fit; and

h) Power to do any other lawful things as are necessary for
the achievement of the objects.

5 Membership

a) Membership of the Guild shall be open to individuals or
organizations (“Organization Members”) interested in furthering the
aims, objects and activities of the Guild.

b) The National Property Preservation Guild may at its
discretion set an annual subscription fee or may set none at its
discretion.

c) Every Member whose overall income is generated by at least
twenty five percent (25%) by tangible field operations shall have one
vote at General Meetings.

d) The National Property Preservation Guild shall have the power
to refuse Membership to an applicant, where it is considered such
Membership would be detrimental to the aims, objects or activities of
the Guild.

e) Any Member of the Guild may resign his/her Membership and
any representative of a Member organisation or section may resign such
position, by giving to the Secretary of the Guild written notice to that
effect.

f) The National Property Preservation Guild may, by
resolution passed at a meeting thereof, terminate or suspend the
Membership of any Member, if in its opinion his/her conduct is
prejudicial to the interests and objects of the Guild, PROVIDED THAT the
individual Member or representative of the Member organization (as the
case may be) shall have the right to be heard by a General Meeting of
Members before the final decision is made. There shall be a right of
appeal to an independent arbitrator appointed by mutual agreement.

6. National Property Preservation Guild

a) The initial National Property Preservation Guild of the
Guild from inception until the first Annual General Meeting shall be
made up of the persons signing this document. A new National Property
Preservation Guild will be elected at the first Annual General Meeting
in accordance with this clause and following any procedures or rules set
by the National Property Preservation Guild.

b) After the first Annual General Meeting the Guild shall have
a National Property Preservation Guild of not less than five and not
more than twelve individuals, consisting of:

c) The executive officers (‘Officers’): a Chairperson, a
Vice-chairperson, a Secretary and a Treasurer;

d) Not less than one and not more than eight individuals
nominated by Organization Members;

e) Any other Members co-opted by the National Property
Preservation Guild.

f) The Officers are elected at an Annual General Meeting,
and must retire from office after serving for two (02) years but they
may be re-elected or re-appointed.

g) Meetings of the National Property Preservation Guild shall
occur at least four times a year and shall be convened by the Secretary
or Chairperson giving National Property Preservation Guild Members at
least seven days’ notice unless it is deemed an emergency meeting.

h) The quorum for National Property Preservation Guild
meetings is at least five Members of the National Property Preservation
Guild. No business of the Guild can be conducted unless a quorum is
present at the start of and throughout such a meeting.

i) Voting at National Property Preservation Guild meetings
shall be by majority vote of all National Property Preservation Guild
Members present and voting on the question. If there is a tied vote
the chairperson of the meeting shall have a second or casting vote. 
The National Property Preservation Guild can make and modify rules
(regulations or standing orders) about matters relevant to the Guild. 
No rule may be made which is inconsistent with this Constitution.

j) The National Property Preservation Guild may appoint
one or more sub‑committees to perform any function or duty which in
the opinion of the National Property Preservation Guild would be more
conveniently undertaken or carried out by a sub‑committee; any
sub‑committee must always report to the National Property Preservation
Guild.

k) No Member of the National Property Preservation Guild can
receive any payment of money or other material benefit (whether directly
or indirectly) from the Guild, or from the property belonging to the
Guild or from the services the Guild provides, except for reimbursement
of reasonable out-of-pocket expenses actually incurred in running the
Guild.

l) All National Property Preservation Guild Members shall
be given at least seven days’ notice of a meeting unless it is deemed
an emergency meeting.

m) Minutes must be kept of the proceedings at meetings of the
National Property Preservation Guild and any sub‑committee.

n) A Member of the National Property Preservation Guild must
cease to hold office if he or she:

* 1) Generates more than twenty five percent (25%) of gross
income from activities other than field operations;
* 2) Becomes incapable by reason of mental disorder, illness
or injury of managing and administering his or her own affairs;
* 3) Is absent without permission of the National Property
Preservation Guild from all their meetings held for a period of four
meetings and the National Property Preservation Guild resolves that
his/her office should be vacated; or
* 4) Notifies to the National Property Preservation Guild of
his/her wish to resign.

7. General Meetings

a) The National Property Preservation Guild shall call a
General Meetings at least once each year.

b) Only Members of the Guild can vote at a General Meeting. A
quorum for transacting business is least ten Members of which no more
than four are Committee Members, or one tenth of the total Membership of
the Guild at the time, whichever is the greater.

c) If a quorum is not present within half an hour from the
time appointed for the meeting, or if during a meeting a quorum ceases
to be present, the meeting shall stand adjourned to such time and place
as the executive officers shall determine.

d) The executive officers must reconvene the meeting and must
give at least seven clear days notice of the reconvened meeting stating
the date, time and place of the meeting.

e) If no quorum is present at the reconvened meeting within 15
minutes of the time specified for the start of the meeting the Members
present in person or by proxy at that time shall constitute the quorum
for that meeting.

f) People who are not Members of the Guild are not entitled
to attend General Meetings.

g) Before any other business is transacted at a General
Meeting the persons present shall appoint a chairperson of the meeting
from the Members of the National Property Preservation Guild.

h) The Secretary or other person specially appointed by the
National Property Preservation Guild shall keep a full record of the
business undertaken at a General Meeting.

i) At least fourteen days notice shall be given of a
General Meeting and it will be suitably advertised to Members.

8. Annual General Meetings

a) An Annual General Meeting is a special form of General
Meeting to which the clauses herein under General Meetings apply.

b) The Annual General Meeting will be held not more than six
months after the close of the previous year.

c) The business of the Annual General Meeting shall include:

d) Receiving a report from the Chairperson of the Guild’s
activities over the previous year.

e) Receiving a report and presentation of the previous
financial year’s accounts from the Treasurer on the finances of the
Guild.

f) Conducting elections for vacant positions as Officers of
the Guild, according to requirements set out in the National Property
Preservation Guild clauses herein.

9. Assets and Accounts

a) Since an Unincorporated Guild is not a legal entity, all
property and assets of the Guild will be held by all the Members of the
National Property Preservation Guild or by a body nominated by the
National Property Preservation Guild to hold assets on behalf of the
Guild.

b) The funds of the Guild, including all donations, must be
paid into bank accounts operated by the National Property Preservation
Guild in the name of the Guild. All checks drawn on the accounts must
be signed by at least two Members of the National Property Preservation
Guild.

c) The funds belonging to the Guild shall be applied only in
furtherance of the objects and in meeting the proper costs of
administering the Guild and of managing its assets.

d) Records shall be kept of all receipts and expenditures of the
Guild, compiled by the Treasurer into an annual statement of accounts.

10. Amendment of the Constitution

a) The Constitution can be amended by a resolution passed by
not less than two-thirds of the Members present and voting at a General
Meeting. The notice of the General Meeting must include notice of the
alterations proposed.

b) No amendment may be made which would have the effect of
making the Guild cease to be a Guild according to the law or which would
alter the objects beyond the reasonable contemplation of the Members or
of people making donations to the Guild.

11. Dissolution

a) If the National Property Preservation Guild decides that it
is necessary or advisable to dissolve the Guild it shall call a General
Meeting of Members of the Guild, stating the terms of the resolution to
be proposed. If the proposal is confirmed by a two‑thirds majority
of those present and voting, the National Property Preservation Guild
shall have power to realise any assets held by or on behalf of the
Guild.

b) Any assets remaining after the satisfaction of any proper
debts and liabilities shall be given or transferred to such other
charitable institution or institutions having objects similar to the
objects of the Guild as the Members of the Guild may determine or
failing that shall be applied for some other charitable purpose.

| December 5, 2012 at 7:18 am | Categories: Blog [3], Contracts [4],
Internet [5], New Contractor [6], NPPG [7], Property Preservation [8],
REO [9], REO Clients [10], REO Wiki [11], Rules and Regulations [12],
Support [13], Technology [14], Website News [15] | URL:
http://wp.me/p2snO5-ax [16]

Comment [17]
See all comments [18]

Unsubscribe or change your email settings at Manage Subscriptions [19].


TROUBLE CLICKING? Copy and paste this URL into your browser:
http://foreclosurepedia.org/nppg-constitution/


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

just some information as why organizing is the right thing to do...While the majority of information is HUD/government related...Think about SG demanding you buy insurance from THEIR "approved" providers, MFS...they own it...etc...

HUD 3.6: The Sad State of Affairs in Federal Contracting

So, to date, no current Company will notify those in the field that they have lost Contracts with HUD. The below are compliments of a friend of ours. Here’s the real deal: many of you out there are working up your last checks. What is going to make you violently ill is the fact that the New Kids on the Block have negotiated Billion Dollar Contracts; however, if you’re going to work for them you are going to take a 50% pay cut at minimum!

Ladies and Gentlemen, what is happening today is no different than Standard Oil! This is classic Anti Trust action calculated to break the back of the small business owners! I promise you this: If you continue down the path that both HUD and these monopolists want you on you will be soon foreclosing your own home! Anyone whom can justify these unholy profits being made upon the broken backs of the men and women in this Industry has neither honor nor soul. I ask this: when is enough money enough? I asked this very question of Les Sternberg, Director of Vendor Management of PK Management and never did get a response. Well, if I was receiving nearly FOUR BILLION DOLLARS and only paying out $325 for a job I would remain silent as well.

As you look over these Awards — and make no mistake these are YOUR tax dollars funding it — ask yourself if you would be better off taking the pennies being thrown or organizing? Make no mistake that there are only so many Craigslist crackheads they can work until they get audited and HUD is forced to put the Contract back up for Bid. If you answered in the affirmative to organizing, give us some input! Even if you don’t want to join us, take the time to organize!


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Hey looking to talk to any vendors in Arizona, California, Washington and Idaho that would want to get involved with organizing your area for the National Property Preservation Guild...
Need help with organizing.
NOT DANGLING A CARROT HERE...
There is a high probably of work in the industry. The negotiatios are going on with that aspect. I will relay information on that matter as I get it.

If your interested or would like information on the Guild send me an email...
This is strickly to organize for the purposes of exchanging information to better our businesses. This is not the formation of a union. Please do not think that...the last thing I want to be is the friggin' Jimmy Hoffa of the preservation industry.

Look forward to hearing from those interested...


----------



## FStephenMasek (Nov 27, 2012)

Face it big likes big. 

My company provides asbestos, lead, mold, indoor air quality, and such consulting services, and I started the company 21 years ago. One of my original designs was to provide sub-consulting services to medium and large consulting companies, as we can provide top quality at less than the cost of their overhead. I left one of the multi-nationals to start my company, and roughly 33% of our revenue has been sub-consulting work. However, it sounds as if the pay for sub-contracting on what you guys do is bad. Still, the big companies have big overhead, so you may want to target doing the work for less than their overhead, and target providing top quality (if anyone cares), while their overhead would force them to hire beginners or trainees. 

RFPs from DOD and other federal agencies are are generally written so that only large national or multi-national companies could bid, as they include everything from architectural services, to what we do in one RFP, instead of separate smaller RFPs. This is one reason they at broke and going way deeper in the hole every second.

You-all can not be afraid to turn-in competitors who are violating various laws and regulations. How many of them are compliant with the asbestos and lead regulations from OSHA and EPA?


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Not one person in my area does RRP compliant work. Most of them don't even know what it stands for as they are unlicensed "handymen" directly off of Craigslist. And mold remediation, don't get me started because everyone says its "discoloration", so just bleach and Kilz it. I have been told that because I am not a hygenist of licensed mold inspector, I can't even call it mold because I'm not qualified to even know that it is mold!


----------



## Click1764 (Oct 5, 2012)

the problem with most contractors is that unless you have been involved directly with mold remediation work. i.e. proper methods you have no business touching it.. bleach is not a proper way.. and killz definitely isn't either..


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Click1764 said:


> the problem with most contractors is that unless you have been involved directly with mold remediation work. i.e. proper methods you have no business touching it.. bleach is not a proper way.. and killz definitely isn't either..


And that's why I bid to have professionals come in. Shortly after I get "the client is requesting a bid to bleach and Kilz". 

The stupidty is astounding. Does HUD, FNMA, Freddie and the EPA not all fall under the same umbrella that we refer to as the federal government? If the EPA is mandating RRP and fining the contractors, why not start enforcement with their sister agency called HUD???


----------



## Click1764 (Oct 5, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> And that's why I bid to have professionals come in. Shortly after I get "the client is requesting a bid to bleach and Kilz".
> 
> The stupidty is astounding. Does HUD, FNMA, Freddie and the EPA not all fall under the same umbrella that we refer to as the federal government? If the EPA is mandating RRP and fining the contractors, why not start enforcement with their sister agency called HUD???


 


In ct anything over 100sf needs to be examined by a hygienist/ microbiologist. when someones kid gets sick because homes weren't treated the right way


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Everyone is WAAAAAAAAAY off base here...
This has nothing to do with OSHA regs or mold at this time...
While the actions of PK MGMT actions on the HUD contract are the main topic that has caused the ripple abross the entire country...
THIS IS FOR PROPERTY PRESERVATION CONTRACTORS. Regardless of whom the client is.
You are speaking of a specific LICENSED trade...one that requires permits and certifications.
This is for preservation contractors to organize and form one voice to better our position.

If you can make any project work that will average 24 man hours for $310.00, pay for your labor, fuel, licensing, insurance, materials and all associated fees please share that information with everyopne as we are dieing to know how you have streamlined your operations and would like to adopt your business model.

The information is above...I will have a copy of the Bi-Laws and provide them(they are for the NPPG)...
If you'd klike more information or have questions concerning the Guild please email me and I will do my best to answer everything...
If you are a preservation service provider find out whgo the other companies are in your respective areas and talk to them,, start work toogether and quit allowing the nationals and sebbers to dictate to you by playing you off the other companies...

Thank you


----------



## FStephenMasek (Nov 27, 2012)

Not off base: If the low-ballers are violating laws and regulations, you have a way to get them. If not they will keep winning. Portions of OSHA and EPA asbestos & lead regulations DO apply to various preservation tasks, and to employers with employees performing those tasks.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

FStephenMasek said:


> Not off base: If the low-ballers are violating laws and regulations, you have a way to get them. If not they will keep winning. Portions of OSHA and EPA asbestos & lead regulations DO apply to various preservation tasks, and to employers with employees performing those tasks.


Not trying to be a dick...However, that subject is for another thread. This is for the discussion for the National Property presaervation Guild.
Not a discussion about mold and other environmental issues.

Even though I do agree with what you are saying...
This is a subject that would be addressed by the NPPG on behalf of all service providers....Just not a subject for this thread...
This is about organizing the other service providers in your respective areas...AFTER there is a congration of service providers standing together then subjects of being forced to perform services incorrectly(bleach and kilz do absolutely nothing to remove mold...only cover the issue on one side of the wall) illegally or in a manner that violates OSHA regs can be properly addressed with imput from knowledgable source like yourselves.

My position on this subject is this;
....Until a majority of service providers throughtout the country stand together the people we sit on these sites and bitch about will never have any respect for us...
Until we can command the respect we deserve the negative issues plaguing the industry that only favor the individuals assiging the work will never stop and only get worse.

Attempting to address any issues here between ourselves is basically placing the cart before the horse...
Don't know about you guys but that really pisses my horses off!!!! For some reason they just don't seem to be able to figure out how to push the damn thing!:whistling2:


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Click1764 said:


> In ct anything over 100sf needs to be examined by a hygienist/ microbiologist. when someones kid gets sick because homes weren't treated the right way


In AZ, Ut, Hi, NM, and NV if its more than 100 CONTINUOUS ft of mold, we might be looking at a complete gut job. And yes we would need a hygienic test performed.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

FStephenMasek said:


> Not off base: If the low-ballers are violating laws and regulations, you have a way to get them. If not they will keep winning. Portions of OSHA and EPA asbestos & lead regulations DO apply to various preservation tasks, and to employers with employees performing those tasks.


 
I might add...
If you feel as strong about this matter as your statement is. We do need help organizing in your area....Where do I send the information???
The first issue that will be addressed with the Guild is what you state....


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

You doing this in Florida?


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> You doing this in Florida?


 
I am not personally but you can contact 

KA Barrett Inc.
Property Preservation Specialist
846 Ramblewood Dr.
Coral Springs, Fl 33071
[email protected]

He helping organize Forida with a gentleman named Mike Wilson.
I will be the west coast...

Should anyone like information for your area let me know(as I wipe the egg from my face for not including that in the OP!!) and I'll get you the information...

Thanks..


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Can you post who is covering what states? I wouldn't mind networking with others in the Midwest.....:thumbsup:


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

How about Michigan?

Thanks


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

These are areas that need help in develpoing.
I'm waiting for a phone call from Paul in regards to the bi-laws for this.
As soon as I get them I can email them to you.
The state inquired about in the midwest we do need help with.

The plan is to break sections down Like the HUD FSM 3.6 map.
However within the territories there will be a need for someone to assist with each state. 
That said We are actively loking for people to assist...

I will be 1S area...here is a link for the REO FSM HUD map
http://www.scribd.com/doc/67001873/HUD-REO-MAP

Right now I'm assisting with the organizating and information providing...
If this is something you want assist with get me your information and I will get you in the data base...
It is our hope that we have all participants in the NPPG data base...

When I started I held what I call meet and greets. I invited PP service providers, realtors, and other professionals in the field...the first one we had three companies...the second one we had 11 PP companies tw agents, a supply company rep, and a rep from Labormax...
we already have 15 PPcompanies rsvp for this event...What I started doing grabbed national attention and I've been asked to help...
I think we all understand what is at stake here...In order for myself and the organization to be successful everyone has to pitch in and help...
I should have information so everyone can enter their company in the NPPG data base.

In the meantime there are two site that you can place your company on.
The facebook page is really important as this is a site the will get the "court of public opinion"

This is a site that is free to everyone in the industry.

http://nationalreopreservation.com/

There is also a Facebook page;
http://www.facebook.com/groups/propprez/490550107633670/?ref=notif¬if_t=group_activity#!/groups/propprez/490550107633670/?notif_t=group_comment_reply


Something else to keep in mind...and I don't think this situation is any different anywhere sles...the realtors her are fed up with the unskilled and unqualified service providers the nationals are using because they will complete $40 wints etc...tlak to the local agents...

email me with an eamil for you and I'll get the info to you as soon a sI get it I will also post it...

Thanks


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

UPDATE>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Since it unrealistic to think that everyone in the industry will be able to attend our event...not to mention I don't htink the resturant has enough taquitoes!!!

We will have a live feed from our meet and greet presenred by the Vice President of the National Property Preservation Guild.
If you are close enough to attend please do as I would love to meet you.

Contact me and I will give you the info....
December 19, 2013 11:00am


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

It has been brought to my attention that I MAY have made redundant postings...
I do apologize to anyone that may be put off by this...
However, allow me to clarify something///
National Property Preservation Guild...National
*Looking to talk with vendors from AZ, CA,WA& ID* ...Regoinal
Meet and Greet In Reno....local

While all ARE related all are seperate subject matter....
and that is a distinction that was not clarified nor spoken about...


----------



## FStephenMasek (Nov 27, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> I might add...
> If you feel as strong about this matter as your statement is. We do need help organizing in your area....Where do I send the information???
> The first issue that will be addressed with the Guild is what you state....


 My company web site has a contact section: http://www.masekconsulting.net


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

ANYONE WANTING INFORMATION TO BE INCLUDED IN OUR NATIONWIDE LIVE FEED ON DECEMBER 19

[email protected]

I will add you to the mailing list for updates...

For those of you on fFacebook here is a group page 
We post daily and put information out there for the "court of public opinion" feel free to say hello!!

http://www.facebook.com/groups/propprez



If you would information from the NPPG with daily blogs and posts go to the bottom og the home page and "subscribe to Blog via Email" 

http://foreclosurepedia.org/


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

*Screencast For NPPG DEc 19,*

Screencast About The Guild

We put up a Screencast about the Guild over on our Foreclosurepedia YouTube Channel. It touches on some of the basics and is going to be part of a series leading up to the first big Meetup broadcast live via Google+ and YouTube on December 19. You can cut and paste the link below to check it out!

http://www.youtube.com/user/foreclosurepedia

We have also hired a few Contractors whom were fired by the Corporations to assist in the big social media push internationally. We have had a few requests to speak to Guilds in both the UK and Europe. Man, this thing is growing!


Tenitavely scheduled 11:00am PST


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

POST is up with link for screencast for dec 19, meet end greet...


----------

